# Will not stop barking :(



## Kassandra

A couple weeks after we moved, Charlie got pinned down by a rottie (after I told his owner it was not okay for them to meet and even went way around them). 
Ever since, she will not stop barking at other (black) dogs. She's still fine with lighter colored dogs, but if it's mostly black she barks, and barks, and barks, and barks. I know she's barking for a reason but it is so annoying.
I have tried everything I can think of to try to stop it but have no idea what else to try. It's honestly embarrassing me, lol. I am not used to this as she had never done it before so if anyone has any suggestions that would be greattttttt.


----------



## StdPooDad

Sorry, I really don't have anything specific to offer. When I took Seamus on his first big boy walk (around 3 months), he was jumped by a golden retriver. It didn't do anything besides run out of his yard and bark in Seamus' face, but for a little dog at that age, that was *scary*!
Now it's 6 years later and he still doesn't like Goldens. It was years before he wouldn't get all nervouse and ascared when we walked by the house where the Golden has lived (even though the people had moved)

He also barks at big black dogs (not small ones). I don't know what that's about, but I don't worry about it. I'm cognizant of it, and just tell people that approach us with a big black dog that Seamus will probably bark at them.LOL


----------



## lauren43

You want to change the emotional response and unfortunately it takes time... If you see a dog you think she may react to, treat, treat, treat, then walk in the other direction. You goal is to keep he under threshold. Start treating before the barking. You want her to start to associate these scary dogs with a magically delicious treat. In order to do so you have to start far enough away for her to take treats and not react. Then you can move slowly closer over time. Look up BAT training that may help. 

I am pretty sure you use a clicker correct? You can also create a cue "look at that" where you point excitedly at something, she looks, and when she turns back to you click and treat. Start indoors with unassuming objects working your way up to actual dogs.


----------



## Kassandra

Yeah I've been trying BAT training, I know it will take a while and that is perfectly okay but I just don't really know how to go about it because it's not like I have a dog I can just borrow or whatever.. I still don't know many people here. 
AS SOON as she sees one she will start barking. So unless I see it first, I don't see how I can treat before the bark. I tried that approach but couldn't get her to take the treat at all let alone get it to her before the bark. And the dogs are generally far away. We rarely see dogs the route we take on our walks but when she is out to pee there for some reason are a million dogs across the street.


----------



## [email protected]

How frustrating! I'm so sorry to hear your dog had a bad experience with another dog. I think Lauren's suggestions are really great. You definitely need to find a treat that is highly valuable to your dog. Try real meatballs, real chicken, liver treats, pieces of ham - whatever it is your dog can't resist. And then yes, try to find places where you can work with your dog and get just close enough so you can give the treats before she starts barking. Put them right in front of her nose. I agree, it's hard to find real life situations and it does take a lot of time.

Have you gone to any obedience classes? Sometimes this can be a great way to practice working around other dogs in "real life" scenarios. You could tell the instructor about the issue ahead of time so he or she knows and can make some suggestions.

I'm sure you're already aware of this, but it also helps to let go of any of your own negative associations with the "trigger." Try not to imagine bad things when you see large dogs or black dogs. The calmer you can be, the calmer your dog will be. Easier said than done, of course! 

I hope you're already seeing some progress. Keep us posted!


----------



## KingRottweilers

Sorry to hear what the irresponsible Rottie owner did. It is people like them that make it hard on me.

By treating and walking away you are teaching your dog to avoid the scarey black dogs and your dog will always be scared of black dogs. 
You need to show your dog that not all black dogs are bad like that untrained Rottie.

What we did for a lady was to put our smaller female rottie in a down stay on leash.
As she walked closer her dog starting barking (15-20 feet away) she gave the command to leave it and touch the hips of her dog to distract her dog.
As soon as her dog stopped barking she gave her dog the treat with a Good Dog.
After treating her dog went back to barking now she touched the hips again and just made a shhhhh sound (you can make any sound you like). This time she just gave a good dog no treat, only give a treat the first time you give the command so you do not have the problem of having to repeat the command.

Once your dog settles down take another few steps towards the black dog. As soon and they start to bark, stop and repeat above starting with giving the Leave it command.

It will take time but well worth it.

Like others have said taking your dog to some classes with other dogs will help too. 

I know this is my first post but I joined this forum just because of your post, I have waited two days to put this post up here to help you.

Hope This Helps (HTH)


----------



## Kassandra

Lindsay, surprisingly there is already an improvement. She still wants to keep barking but refrains now when I tell her not to in my "serious voice." We have done obedience classes, they did wonders for her. She was a very, very nervous dog afraid of everything. Now she has so much more confidence though things like this are a major step back for her. Right now I just can't afford for her to be put in them again, I really wish I could. 

KingRottweilers, definitely wasn't saying anything about them. I happen to love them, just so many negative things associated with them which does indeed make it hard on the people who have them. 
I didn't want to treat at first because that's what I assumed would happen, but she won't take treats when outside anyways. It could possibly work if there was a way to get the treat to her before she barks but in reality there isn't 99% of the time. She is not at all food motivated and before this year needed encouragement to finish her meals. Only thing that really drives her crazy is Ptarmigan brains, LOL, and I can't get that around here. 
I would love to work with another dog on this but I simply can't. I don't know anyone here yet, and not only that, but nobody wants to let a seemingly aggressive dog around theirs.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm glad you've seen a bit of progress since my last comment. It's always a work in progress, isn't it?


----------



## LeonilCraig

Of course there are also certain breeds that are more prone to barking than others. The dog problem is not always the barking but the need for dogs to be quiet at certain times or when asked. ..


----------



## rogerharris

Your dog starts barking on black big dogs because the can sense evil. If a dog is raised with limited exposure to black he gets aggressive. You can apply some tips when your dog start barking on other dogs.
You should teach him the ‘quiet ’ command.
As black dog come into view, start feeding him lots of very testy food.


----------



## 1605

rogerharris said:


> Your dog starts barking on black big dogs because the can sense evil. If a dog is raised with limited exposure to black he gets aggressive. You can apply some tips when your dog start barking on other dogs.
> You should teach him the ‘quiet ’ command.
> As black dog come into view, start feeding him lots of very testy food.


Surely you're joking! A black dog is "evil"???

Nothing in your post has any logical/factual basis...


----------



## Kassandra

Lmfao I think he means evil to her, as in 'scary big bad dog who is gonna eat me.' I'm sure nobody thinks black dogs are evil lol!!!

A little update in case anyone is interested:
She has stopped barking at black dogs except when we occasionally see the one who jumped her, when she barks at her. She's been great lately and does know the quiet command and listens quite well to it, always has except when scared. She. Was never aggressive btw, just scared. And she was raised with a black border collie and a big black mutt so no limited exposure to black I'm her puppy days


----------



## rogerharris

Barking is nature of dogs,generally they bark to protect their self from other harmful and heavy dogs or big dogs.But if it is going beyond the limit then you should train your dog by specialist dog trainer.


----------



## CesarMillan56

Yes, my dog also have this problem. my dog never stop barking.. sometimes i irritate. Thanks for sharing knowledge regarding how to solve this problem.

Thank you


----------



## DwayneTaylor

LeonilCraig said:


> Of course there are also certain breeds that are more prone to barking than others. The dog problem is not always the barking but the need for dogs to be quiet at certain times or when asked. ..


Right Dud! I agree with you, can't understand what the dog want at a specific time.


----------



## DwayneTaylor

I think she is facing some health issues or she is not liking how you are treating her. Please change the style of your training and also provide her foods that she like. I hope this will work and you will feel happy with your dog.


----------

